# Fujitsu Halcyon AC wall unit dribbling water out of vents



## Big Murth (Jul 3, 2010)

We had a Fujitsu Halcyon Rom Air Conditioner installed in our MBR (we're Albuquerque NM) last September...and don't use it too often as the evaporative cooler works well enough most of the time in our relatively dry climate during the summer...until the summer storms roll in and the humidity ratchets up a bit.
Last night and again today, I turned on the Fujitsu, and after running for about 5 minutes---water started dribbling out of the air vents at the right side of the unit, dropping quite a bit of water--any ideas on the problem? Could the relief hose(?) that comes down from the roof mounted condenser be plugged and it's backing up into the indoor unit? Thanks in advance for your replay


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I assume it is a mini-split system you have? with outdoor condensor and wall unit? It must have its own separate drain and not combined to another unit. The indoor unit needs to be installed properly with some slope and the drain may need a open tee to break the vacuum so it can siphon and drain properly. Check the drain hose to see if it is kinked or plugged. Mostly they are just poked thru the wall outside and drain outdoors. The end of it could be plugged. Otherwise the installer should take care of the problem.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

drain on a condenser? seems odd.


anyway,

a couple things to look for:

there should be a drainline that allows the condensed water from the humid air to be able to drain outside. If this is plugged, it can cause the catch pan to overflow and it has to go somewhere.



the other thing I would look for is the unit being level. If it is canted down in front, it can cause the pan to overflow to the front rather than draining through the drain line like it should.

If it has never done this before, I would look to the drain line being plugged, especially if you have not used it for awhile. Insects might have thought it was a nice place for a home.


----------

